# Solved: Cannot move apps to SD card



## jfriedlund (Mar 8, 2005)

I have a new Cobalt S1010 tablet with 16 MB memory and have installed a 16 MB SD card. I've downloaded a few apps, including a "move to SD" app. When I installed the SD card it said it was mounted properly (I've tried removing and installing again). When I open the Move to SD app it shows a list of several apps that are available to be moved, when I select one I have the option of uninstalling or moving it to the SD card. When I select "move" I always get "cannot move app". I've tried several different apps with the same problem.

Any suggestions on how to move these?


----------



## Benoit99 (Jan 29, 2013)

Problem with all the apps or few of them?

Note: Moving apps to memory card wont do any good to your device. The apps will take longer to load and they is no or little improvement to the internal memory. 

Let the app stay in the internal memory.


----------

